# Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100 - How to reduce flow?



## Krish's Aquariums (21 Oct 2020)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if you can reduce the flow rate on the Oase FiiltoSmart Thermo 100, I think it is a little bit too strong for my tank!

Thank you!

​


----------



## SRP3006 (21 Oct 2020)

How big is your tank? This quoted output on the filter is a lot higher than the actual output.
However if you really wanted to reduce flow you could simply add filter floss to a few baskets, cram it full of biomedia, but not sure why you'd want too.
My biomaster 250 is rated to 900lph and I used it on a 55l tank, flow wasn't anywhere near being overpowering. It certainly wasn't filtering nearly 20x the tank volume.


----------



## Krish's Aquariums (21 Oct 2020)

SRP3006 said:


> How big is your tank? This quoted output on the filter is a lot higher than the actual output.
> However if you really wanted to reduce flow you could simply add filter floss to a few baskets, cram it full of biomedia, but not sure why you'd want too.
> My biomaster 250 is rated to 900lph and I used it on a 55l tank, flow wasn't anywhere near being overpowering. It certainly wasn't filtering nearly 20x the tank volume.



My tank is 45 litres, the output of the filter is 600 lph, I just to reduce it because I think my chilli rasboras are struggling a little bit, maybe I am over thinking it a bit aha. Thank you for the advice I am going to get some filter floss and see what happens.


----------



## SRP3006 (21 Oct 2020)

I wouldn't say that was overpowered, maybe try the floss, or hardscape or plants to try and soften the flow.


----------



## Steve Buce (21 Oct 2020)

Hasnt it got flow adjusters on the output and input, mine has blue dial thingies you turn to adjust the flow


----------



## Djoko Sauza (22 Oct 2020)

Spin lily pipe outflow?


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Nov 2020)

As @Steve Buce says the supplied inlet/outlet has flow adjustment built into them, if using different inlets/outlets then I've just added a simple inline flow control valve to the outlet side.
If you just search '13mm In-Line Valve' then you will see plenty of options, Hozelock just repackage one although their pictures tell a different story which is an 'Antelco 13mm Green Back In-Line Valve' and cheaper.


----------

